# fixed mount vs articulating (to bring tv forward and reduce viewing distance)



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm considering an articulating wall mount to bring the TV closer to the seating position and reduce the viewing distance in my theater (bonus room). It's a 50" plasma with a viewing distance of about 12-13' from the wall, and I won't be able to justify buying a new, bigger TV anytime soon. Moving the seats closer to the TV compromises the concept of having a 120" pull down front projector screen in front of the plasma.

Bringing the TV forward a couple feet seems like a good idea but I've never really seen it done and I wonder is it practical? Would it look awkward having the TV floating 2' out from the wall? At least it would come up to being closer to flush with the baffles of the speakers... 

So the two mounts I'm looking at are a monoprice articulating mount which has an extension of 5"-25", and their fixed low profile mount which has an extension of 2". I'm just trying to decide between the nice clean tight up against the wall install or the adjustable one. Right now I'm leaning towards the adjustable, articulating mount.

Would anyone care to comment?

Thanks. Zac.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A 50" plasma is going to weigh a bit. The physics of having that on a 24" arm means that you'd have to anchor that arm really well to the wall.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You really don't gain that much moving it that distance, and as Marshall points out, the stresses will be large. You also complicate the placement of speakers and the reflections that you have to deal with there. Articulating a 50" PDP at 24" is going to requre a hefty mount and installation. The cost may be similar to a larger set.

Have you considered the Mitsubishi DLP PRTVs? They will intrude into the room far less than an articulating mount, and you can get a much larger set for half the cost of a larger PDP.


----------

